# Jamis Nova tire clearance



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

Can anyone tell how big a tire will fit a Nova frame? I need to be able to use honest 38 mm tires. Sorry I can't check myself; I live in a tiny town and there's a frame on ebay I need to bid on soon. TIA.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

rocky rode said:


> Can anyone tell how big a tire will fit a Nova frame? I need to be able to use honest 38 mm tires. Sorry I can't check myself; I live in a tiny town and there's a frame on ebay I need to bid on soon. TIA.


I have the Black/Gold colored Jamis Nova which I think is a 2003 and I run Conti Top Touring 700 x 37 and there is lots of room. I think I can even get fenders on it with those tires but if I recall I get a little rubbing at that size.


----------



## Drevil (Mar 4, 2004)

rocky rode said:


> Can anyone tell how big a tire will fit a Nova frame? I need to be able to use honest 38 mm tires. Sorry I can't check myself; I live in a tiny town and there's a frame on ebay I need to bid on soon. TIA.


I have the '05 (black and gray). That size will work fine, with ample room left over.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I have an '01. I currently have 35s on it. The tightest spot is the chainstays and chainstay bridge, but I still have room there.


----------



## fast klein (Nov 11, 2004)

A riend of mine was running 40mm michelin sprints, witch are pretty beefy I think for a 40, and they fit ok but he had a little bit of rub on hard corners with low tire pressure. I'd guess a 38 would fit great. I orde this bike a couple of times and I was impressed. It had a great feel to it. I think that more people should make a steel cross bike. It makes more sence for the rough fire roads that I mostly ride my cross bike on.


----------

